# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  AssassinS Creed 2

## Ezzig

Здравствуйте!!!Многоуважае  ые игроки,любящие нормальные игрушки,давайте затеем сдесь темку про нашумевшую игрушку Assassins Creed 2,а именно про нее "непробиваемую"броню,как по словам компании Ubisoft,она(броня) поможет сохранить авторитет разработчиков,а также поднимет на новый уровень борьбу с "похитителями"(такими как мы).И в конце концов о том как эта нашумевшая защита дала большую брешь,а именно сбои на сервере компании,из-за чего многим владельцам лицензионных копий очень ,мягко скажем,не "поздоровилось".....Жду комментариев,и тёплого общения:cool:

----------


## Ezzig

Новые сведения о работе над взломом игры:

Хакерами выяснилось совсем недавно, игра ничего из необходимого для прохождения чекпоинта не скачивает из интернет-сервера, она считывает эти файлы с прокси - для чего необходимо постоянно активное интернет-соединение и CD-кеу.
Подробнее:

Данные учетной записи (которые на компе) игра считывает с вашими же данными учетки на юби-серваке на "привязанность" к учетке, т.е. вводили вы СD-key (активировали) или нет... ввели правильный... обновляются данные учетки на серваке (активация ключа)...синхронизация... Далее игра "входит в систему" - заходит на прокси-серверы, считывает и сверяет со специальных файлов (они хранятся на разных серваках и передаются через прокси, "вывешены" на нем): идентификационный номер игры (сравнивается с ключом), версия игры (..обновление..) , данные учетной записи на компе и серваке (..синхр.), данные компа (например МАС-адреса сетевой карты и модема, внутренний и публичный IP) - для составления БАН-листа и регистрации компьютера в системе (необходимо для защиты и для доступа к недостающим данным). После проверки и регистрации компа (в это время вы начинаете играть..) открывается доступ к тем саммым данным (недостающая часть кода, которая хранится на серваке в виде скрипт-листа), которые хакеры пытаются угадать или наколдовать :)... приложения игры (а их три) в процессе игры считывает недостающий код (т.е. аргумент функции) из скрипт-листа и формирует "у себя в голове" полный код (функция)... записывая его (а не считанные скрипты!!!) в виде tmp-файлов, которые нужны для формирования полноценных сохранений (save) и для загрузки файлов игры (устанавливаются с диска) т.е. - здесь, cкорее всего tmp-файлы формирует Лоадер, а приложение Game формирует save-файлы, причем без считывания скрипт-листа "превращение" (это толькопредположение) temp в save не происходит. Тemp-файлы (их можно скачать у кого-нибудь) главным образом необходимы для развития сюжета, для подгрузки файлов игры (загрузка миссий) - это проверенный факт, т.к. даже на пиратке игра сохраняется (проверено лично), а вот загрузка миссий не происходит (белый экран например)..., хотя если попытаться недостающий кусок кода подобрать (вместо исполнительного скрипта), то сейвы запарываются (их отправляем в корзину), а отсюда один из выводов - х.з. как все работает!! это тупик.
Другой вариант: игра (game.exe) сама формирует temp-файлы, и при помощи скриптов из интернета - их нельзя сохранить, их качает ас2.exe, а может и не качает, может лаунчер "сканирует" их на серваке и /или приложение Game отправляет на сервак данные/команду, а от туда взамен приходят исполнительные скрипты (а возможно и другие temp-файлы), при помощи которых и самих temp-файлов приложение Game.exe неизвестным образом smile может сохранять игру (в опред местах сюжета), сохранять игру по достижению чек-поинта и подгружать для себя файлы сюжета. Главным образом сохранения работают и без скриптов, но для подгрузки файлов сюжета необходимы скрипты, а для доступа к ним CD-key.

Выявленные факты:

1.Работа всех файлов основана на механизме мютексе (распределенные и параллельные вычисления), который хакерами малоизучен.
2. Сохранения работают (игра сама их формирует даже на бета кряке smile но для их формирования нужны temp-файлы (я знаю, возможно я сам себе противоречу) .
3. Игра не грузит из интернета недостающие для продолжения сюжета файлы (иначе их хакеры давно бы скачали, используя лиц.версию игры, и сделали бы кряк), она считывает скрипт-лист (а может скачивает отдельные скрипты).
4. Скрипты из инета сохранить нельзя, и хранятся они на серваке.
5. Для доступа к серваку нужен CD-key.

Выводы:
- Для изобретения кряка хакеры должны взломать сервера Юбисофт и от туда украсть файлы, никто этого делать не будет, т.к. за 50 баксов на 4-5 лет сесть в тюрьму никто не захочет, а другого-то метода не существует

_Добавлено через 53 секунды_
ПИШЕТ www.nodvd.net
Уважаемые дети, это новость спецально для вас:

1) Кряка на данный момент НЕТ.
2) НИКТО Вам не скажет когда он точно будет, ибо любая информация о дате выхода релиза от имени релиз групп - фэйк, а кто ее распространяет ничего не смыслящие в данной теме люди (яркий пример - Rhino(sniper) с www.тырят_у_нас_материал.do.am).
(особенно смешно выглядят на некоторых сайтах "сообщения от Razor1911" на кривом английском)
3) Откуда такая мания на группу (запомните, это группа, а не один человек!) Razor1911? Почему все решили, что именно от них будет кряк? Существует еще несколько хороших групп от которых вполне может быть данный релиз.
4) Кто Вам сказал что на фэйсбуке настоящий аккаунт razor1911 и что под ним сидят именно члены их сегодняшнего состава? Правообладатели всегда начеку.
5) Релиз Silent Hunter 5 от SKIDROW не говорит о том, что у них есть кряк на ас2 или что они специально его не выкладывают, а также что защиту сломили, есть версии, что там был чистый ехе и эта версия имеет право на жизнь, как и другие адекватные предположения подтвержденные фактами.

6) Засирание форума Ubisoft и Акелла, а также форумов зарубежных трекеров или т.п - показывает Вас только в виде малолетних неадеватов, а не как Вы считаете - "поборниками справедливости".

Вы можете не верить - это ваше право, и смотреть еще n'ое колличество дней как Вас кормят сообщениями - "Кряк будет завтра в 18.00" (максимум, что авторы этих сообщений могут сделать - это угадать), "Кряк готов, но ВНЕЗАПНО юбики обновили сервера" и т.п. Кряк будет, когда будет, может быть завтра, может быть через месяц, может через год.

На этом сайте кряк будет (и мы постараемся, чтобы у нас он был не позже других), НО кряк при этом почти мнгновенно будет (если будет) на over9000 сайтах и трекерах и Вы непременно узнате о нем, а если Вы реально хотите поиграть в эту игру, то выбросте все свои Альфа и Гамма кряки и ждите или же, если есть возможность и желание, сходите в магазин за игрой.

----------


## Ezzig

ОООООО

----------


## Ezzig

11.03.10 12:02	Итак, первое. Ассассина взломают. Рано или поздно. И чем больше появиться игр с аналогичной защитой, тем скорее научатся ее ломать. И разрабы изобретут новую, взломают новую и так будет до бесконечности. Вопрос когда взломают АС2 сложный, может завтра, может к лету. НО САМ ВЗЛОМ БУДЕТ. Вообще, вся эта ахинея с попыткой зарабатывать деньги путем поиска ветра в поле бессмысленна. На любую защиту найдется хакер. Так что господам разработчикам следует скорее присматриваться к сервисам типа on-live, mmorpg и т. д. С появлением безлимитного интернета былых денег традиционно уже не заработаешь.
Второе. Тут дофига народа, который задрачивается по поводу покупки лицензии. Правильно. Потому что тем, кто играет в пиратку пока и писать здесь не о чем. Напомню вам, господа, каждый тратит деньги как хочет. Кто-то их хоть попой ест, а лицензии не купит. А некоторые экспрессивные школьники на пирожках сэкономят и на уроках будут сидеть голодными, но купят лицензию.
Теперь подумаем, разошелся бы хоть каким тиражом Ассассин1 с такой системой защиты. Нет конечно, провал был бы такой же, как от массовых продаж/скачиваний пиратки. АС2 продается только за счет армии фанатов. Пока эта система защиты действительно тестится и ее применения пока стоит ждать только на сиквелх. А когда к ней народ привыкнет, увидит, что дисконнекты каждый час не рубят, тогда вуаля, защиту в массы. До первых случаев взлома в течении первых суток...
Юби рассчитали все верно, анлимом обладают в основном люди состоятельные, которые готовы платить и за лицензию, т. к. лаве у них много. Лимитчики, диалапщики и жпрсники для них ненужная нищета. Отсюда вывод - рынок у лицензионных игр пока что очень маленький. Поверьте, не у всех в Европе 1 Гбит/сек.
Остается одна нерешенная проблема - масса халявщиков. Пока что существует масса народа, которые ни за что не купят лицензию. На них не обращают внимания. А зря. И здесь можно заработать. Современный рынок такой, что был бы человек, не обязательно с деньгами, а заработать на нем можно. Ведь платят же эти люди за интернет, чтоб скачать или 150 руб. за пиратку. Так что очередной виток гонки защита-крякер -успех тактический. А вот человек, который придумает новую бизнес-схему здесь наживется не меньше дяди Билла и Гугла.

ЗЫ. У меня канал 1 Мб/сек, анлим, но я предпочел бы занять его чем-то другим...

----------


## Reanimation

Вопрос даже не в покупке лицензии, а в том, что не у каждого есть постоянный доступ к интернету!:mad:

----------


## Ezzig

даг да не говори ка.................

----------


## tolinc

его уже взломали ищите repac от Механики

----------


## mysichev

Assassin's Creed 2 (Rus) (Акелла) [RePack] by R.G. Механики

----------


## Ezzig

я уж ее прошол,так долго ждал и так быстро прошол....,даже обидно

----------

